# walnut trees



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

There is a walnut tree next to the pasture that my goats are in..i believe it to be a black walnut tree. I know these can be problematic for horses, what about goats?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd say no problem for goats. Although I'm not sure if we have black walnut in Germany.

Regular walnut trees are a treat for every goat.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My boy have a carpathian ambassador walnut or english walnut in thier pen. They eat any leaf or bite of bark they can get but they don't touch the walnuts that fall. They have lived with it for over 3 years.


----------

